# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  C Новым Годом и Рождеством!!!

## DEL

Сердечно поздравляем Вас с наступающим 2010 годом и Рождеством!
Пусть Новый год принесет в Ваш дом радость, счастье и стабильность. Пусть все проблемы и неприятности останутся в старом году, а наступающий год подарит удачу и исполнение желаний. Главное, чтобы Вас не покидал жизненный оптимизм и хорошее настроение. Здоровья и благополучия Вам, Вашим родным и близким!

Надеемся, что и в будущем RuBoard.RU будет для Вас максимально доступным и полезным!

С наступающим Новым годом!

----------

